# For Zach



## dampeoples (May 3, 2007)

If you don't catch a hog for me to net on this this weekend, you can WALK back  :twisted:


----------



## Zman (May 3, 2007)

Oh man that thing looks sweet! Nice work DP, I know we'll get bit on that.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2007)

Good job DP!


----------



## Anonymous (May 3, 2007)

That is beautiful!!! Is this some thing you will be selling soon? Are you already selling it?


fishnfever


----------



## dampeoples (May 3, 2007)

Thanks!

I'm making a batch of these now, I'll post when they're done, and will sell them. Not sure what i'm gonna add to the site yet, but just about anything I post a pic of I'm making regurarly, unless it's a repaint or something!


----------



## Zman (May 13, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> If you don't catch a hog for me to net on this this weekend, you can WALK back  :twisted:





Zman said:


> Oh man that thing looks sweet! Nice work DP, I know we'll get bit on that.



I forgot to update this, I did get bit on this exact bait in our last tourney! Caught two of my four fish in our JBFC tourney on this DP Balsa Blue Gill. Caught my biggest yet in a tournament on it, close to two pounds.

I've never used a balsa bait like this before. Has a great tight wobble and ran true without any adjustments. And that picture does not do the paint job justice.

I'm hoping DP starts cranking these out because I'm gonna need a stock pile of them!


----------

